# SEEKONK, Mass Stolen vehicle to OIS.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*SEEKONK, Mass. —*
A man is dead after he fled the scene of a break-in, crashed his vehicle and then exchanged gunfire with police officers in Seekonk Sunday morning, according to authorities.

Bristol County District Attorney Thomas Quinn said Seekonk police were notified by an alarm company at about 6:40 a.m. that a business on Route 6 in Seekonk had been broken into.
Seekonk police arrived at the business at 6:46 a.m. and were provided a description of the suspect, who was seen leaving the area on foot.

Officers then found the suspect, a man, in the parking lot of another business on Route 6. The man then fled the parking lot in a black Honda car and drove east on Route 6.

At the intersection of School Street and Route 6, the suspect lost control of the vehicle, struck a curb and rolled the car onto its passenger side off the roadway.









WPRI
A Honda car that a break-in suspect rolled over near the intersection of Route 6 and School Street in Seekonk, Massachusetts on Nov. 28, 2021. That suspect was later pronounced dead after exchanging gunfire with Seekonk police officers following the crash.

Quinn said two Seekonk police officers arrived at the crash scene in their own cruisers and, shortly thereafter, the suspect opened fire on them with a 7.62-millimeter, AK-47 model rifle. This prompted the officers to return fire at the suspect and after the exchange of gunfire, they took up a defensive position and called in the regional SWAT team.

After the SWAT team determined the suspect no longer posed a threat, emergency responders approached the suspect's vehicle and cut open the roof of the car, according to Quinn.

The suspect, who has not been identified, was pronounced dead at the scene. The official cause of his death is pending an autopsy.

Video recorded at the scene Sunday morning showed several local and state police cruisers near the intersection of Route 6 and School Street, with the area from Primrose Drive to Warren Avenue closed to public traffic.

At 9:30 a.m., Seekonk police tweeted that the situation was under control and that there was no threat to the public, but they noted that the investigation was still active.


Shortly after 11:25 a.m., Quinn confirmed through a tweet that his office was investigating a fatality near the intersection of Route 6 and School Street.

This content is imported from Twitter. You may be able to find the same content in another format, or you may be able to find more information, at their web site.

Seekonk police later confirmed that no officers were injured during the incident. As of now, the investigation is still underway, so people are still being asked to avoid the area.

This content is imported from Twitter. You may be able to find the same content in another format, or you may be able to find more information, at their web site.

Massachusetts State Police detectives and prosecutors with the Bristol County District Attorney's Office are investigating the death.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

He had to know what was going to happen.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Yup the gig was up and went all Q5 by cop in a hail of gunfire.


----------

